# Recall: 3/23/18



## Big Horn (Mar 23, 2018)

Here's another one.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/smucker-recalls-milos-kitchen-dog-treats/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up Big Horn, luckily I don't feed Milo's treats to my dog.


----------

